# Discovering Tubes!



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

This is quite funny. Cheddar is *assumed* under a year old and has only known aquariams as a place he has called home. Now he is in a ferret cage with tubes that run up and around the cage. He has braved the mighty climb (rather small) up the tube and I came home to find him inside the tube, afraid to get down! lol. I'm letting him stay, hoping he'll learn to climb down, should I do that or how long should I wait? Don't want him to stay up there forever!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

He'll come down. :lol: He might just be comfy.


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

I am just afraid he doesnt know how to get down and is afraid. He isn't moving, so you may be right about the comfort... such adorable animals!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Rats are very intelligent, he'll figure out the whole "what goes up, must come down" theory soon enough


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

when he gets hungry enough he will come down!!! lol


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

Haha I'll leave him be until he gets the grand idea of hoppin down! lol Just wanted to play with him after gettin home. Think he is still learning. Only had him for about 5 or so days now. I am so happy that I adopted him though!


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

But just in case, should he behave in anyway that I should know to let him down?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Only if he's not eating or drinking, I suppose.


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

Haha he's sleeping! That normal if he is THAT comfy?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeeep. My boys love to find odd things or places to sleep in. And they've never gotten stuck.


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well Cheddars is still in the tubes, come morning, if he is still in there, I'll help him out!  Such a silly rat... gotta love'em


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well... Unless he's still really sppoked from his last encounter wit my cat... I think he felt safe up there or something. BIts of food laid out where I last cleaned. How long will he be scared? He doesnt want to come up and play like he first used to...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You're probably going to have to work to regain his trust. It sounds like you really traumatized him. Though, getting him a friend would encourage him to be more playful. Lone rats sleep a lot, I find.


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

Since he is about full grown now, will it be easier for him to get along with a really young rat or should I adopt an older one about his age?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

With a male, younger is better. Introducing my three-month-olds to my older boys is being horribly frustrating.

If you're worried he might not accept them, you could get two, so they could live together if something goes wrong. But I wouldn't think it would. *crosses fingers*


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

Do you know where I could find a breeder? There a website that could help me find one?


----------

